# Cattleya Red Doll



## Erythrone (Jan 6, 2013)

Cattleya Red Doll 



Cattleya Red Doll web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr

Grow in SH, with LECA. A pic for NY Eric !

(what an ugly margarine pot!!!)



Cattleya Red Doll plant_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 6, 2013)

LOVELY!!!
I would guess Circle of Life is in the background?


----------



## Hera (Jan 6, 2013)

Its a doll all right. Love the color.


----------



## wjs2nd (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 6, 2013)

goldenrose said:


> LOVELY!!!
> I would guess Circle of Life is in the background?



Good question!! My plant is C. coccinea x C. Psyche

Psyche is cinnabarina x coccinea

At the end Red Doll is 75 % C. coccinea

Circle of life is more complex (many species involved) and have 50 % C. coccinea.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 6, 2013)

Gorgeous color!


----------



## Roy (Jan 6, 2013)

If memory is right, this is a better flower than the last pic you posted of this.
I'll have the marg' container if you leave the plant in it.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 7, 2013)

Very nice plant; a lot of Sophronitis in that flower !!!! Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 7, 2013)

really great colour. It would be awesome with many flowers. Could it need more light to flower more?


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 7, 2013)

Great colour indeed!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice. I love little SC and SLC's. Thanks for sharing. I think the margerine pot is environment friendly!


----------

